# Quiz - If you were a Maia, which Vala would you serve?



## Lómelindë Lindórië (May 13, 2022)

As a Maia, which Vala do you serve?


You are a lesser spirit of the Ainur in the Timeless Halls. The world has just begun, and your elder kin, the Valar, seek aid in building and shaping it. Which of the Valar do you follow? … Though it is not uncommon for a Maia to learn from multiple Valar, most Maiar follow one Vala as their...




uquiz.com





I got Nienna, Lady of Mercy. 

_You are a follower of the Lady of Mercy. You are highly empathetic, and you cannot see someone hurting without feeling their pain as your own. Many find you easy to talk to, and though you might not always have helpful advice at the ready, you are always ready to be a listening ear, and to just be there for your friends when they need someone. You tend to look on the bright side, and seek out the silver lining to difficult and painful situations and experiences. Take care not to get caught up in pain or sadness, and remember what there is to be joyful for. Try to reconcile your own difficult emotions, and perhaps others can learn from you._


_*"For Nienna had chosen Amaniel, and so did she choose the Lady of Sorrows also. But Námo could not forget her, and he took her in as well. There fate intertwined, and Amaniel was henceforth known as the Maia of the Lord Námo and the Lady Nienna."*_​


----------



## vor0nwe (May 14, 2022)

It says I’d follow Varda, Queen of the Stars... ✨ Sounds all right to me!



> You are a follower of the Queen of the Stars. You are passionate, and proud, and that comes across in everything you do. You can be easily seen as outspoken, as your confidence— rarely misplaced— leads you to care little about what others may think of you when you voice your opinions. You are well aware of yourself— you know who you are, and you are not afraid to show it. Not everything needs to be a battle— and sometimes, it may be good to see things from perspectives other than your own. It is alright to be a little bit softer.





Miriel Amaniel said:


> I got Nienna, Lady of Mercy.


Did you write your sig before or after doing that quiz? ;-)


----------



## 1stvermont (May 14, 2022)

Miriel Amaniel said:


> As a Maia, which Vala do you serve?
> 
> 
> You are a lesser spirit of the Ainur in the Timeless Halls. The world has just begun, and your elder kin, the Valar, seek aid in building and shaping it. Which of the Valar do you follow? … Though it is not uncommon for a Maia to learn from multiple Valar, most Maiar follow one Vala as their...
> ...



Yavanna. Though I seemed to match others better. Weird.​


----------



## HALETH✒🗡 (May 14, 2022)

Miriel Amaniel said:


> As a Maia, which Vala do you serve?
> 
> 
> You are a lesser spirit of the Ainur in the Timeless Halls. The world has just begun, and your elder kin, the Valar, seek aid in building and shaping it. Which of the Valar do you follow? … Though it is not uncommon for a Maia to learn from multiple Valar, most Maiar follow one Vala as their...
> ...


It is written that I'd serve Estё. And in the quiz, that you had sent me via PM before, I got that I'm Estё.


----------



## Melkor (May 14, 2022)

Vairë.


----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië (May 14, 2022)

vor0nwe said:


> It says I’d follow Varda, Queen of the Stars... ✨ Sounds all right to me!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Before, I had a dream about the Valar (thanks, Irmo!  ) and I'm gradually starting to remember, one by one, what they have been telling me! 



HALETH✒🗡 said:


> It is written that I'd serve Estё. And in the quiz, that you had sent me via PM before, I got that I'm Estё.
> View attachment 13145


Well, what can I say? It seems your fate was destined to learn from Este. 

_I must say, a Maia of Nienna and a Maia of Este would get along well, I think.  _


----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië (May 23, 2022)

Looks like the winds have called to me...  

_Manwë_​_You are a follower of the Lord of the Sky and the King of Arda. You have a strong urge to do right by the world, and by those close to you. You’re a natural leader, and many people look up to you, though at times you may seem cold and unapproachable because of this. Those that know you well, however, know that you are a warm person at heart, and a wise and caring friend. *Sometimes, you can be a bit overwhelmed by life’s responsibilities.* Try to make time for the people you care about— and let them help you, if they can._


----------



## cart (May 28, 2022)

Tulkas​You are a follower of the Champion of the Valar. You live for excitement, and spend a great deal of time chasing after thrills. You have a keen sense of adventure, and often spend your time looking forward to the next exciting thing in your future, whatever it may be. You like to surround yourself with friends, especially those that share your interests, and you are quite easy to get along with. It’s good to take some time to slow down, live in the moment, and enjoy the little things. Find pleasure within the everyday.

Can't complain, though i wish the last question wasn't asked.

Surprised that 1% of people got Tulkas.

Edit: @𝓜𝓲𝓻𝓲𝓮𝓵 𝓘𝓽𝓱𝓲𝓵𝔀𝓮𝓷 𝓐𝓶𝓪𝓷𝓲𝓮𝓵 these quizzes are fun thanks for posting them


----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië (May 28, 2022)

cart said:


> Tulkas​


Who do you think Melkor feared more - Varda or Tulkas?

I'd say Varda.


----------



## Melkor (May 28, 2022)

𝓜𝓲𝓻𝓲𝓮𝓵 𝓘𝓽𝓱𝓲𝓵𝔀𝓮𝓷 𝓐𝓶𝓪𝓷𝓲𝓮𝓵 said:


> Who do you think Melkor feared more - Varda or Tulkas?
> 
> I'd say Varda.


I fear no one .


----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië (May 28, 2022)

Melkor said:


> I fear no one .


_Wow. I don't believe that. _


----------



## cart (May 28, 2022)

𝓜𝓲𝓻𝓲𝓮𝓵 𝓘𝓽𝓱𝓲𝓵𝔀𝓮𝓷 𝓐𝓶𝓪𝓷𝓲𝓮𝓵 said:


> Who do you think Melkor feared more - Varda or Tulkas?


Well we both know the answer to that. 

Though... IF I were Morgoth, I would certainly be far more fearful of Tulkas than any other.. though perhaps the third time is the charm. I will say that on Morgoth's day he was released on his unsupervised probation, Varda should of been the judge in that case.


----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië (May 28, 2022)

cart said:


> Varda should of been the judge in that case.


Or at least Manwe could have asked Varda...


----------



## cart (May 28, 2022)

𝓜𝓲𝓻𝓲𝓮𝓵 𝓘𝓽𝓱𝓲𝓵𝔀𝓮𝓷 𝓐𝓶𝓪𝓷𝓲𝓮𝓵 said:


> Or at least Manwe could have asked Varda...



Well there is ALOT of things Manwe could of done or done otherwise.. though perhaps the most favorable would of been to "retire" and pass his role to Ulmo or Varda.


----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië (May 28, 2022)

cart said:


> Well there is ALOT of things Manwe could of done or done otherwise.. though perhaps the most favorable would of been to "retire" and pass his role to Ulmo or Varda.


Retire?!

_Oh, in the sweet name of Eru, please don't say that..._


----------



## Elassar (Jun 27, 2022)

After doing the quiz I have come to the conclusion that I would serve the champion of the valar: Tulkas.


----------

